# 1.000+ horse power M3 Photos



## DAMOTORSPORT (Dec 7, 2004)

Proud to share the photos of the 1.000+ horse power M3 with you...

European version M3 3,2L turbocharged by DA Motorsport

Mert


----------



## DAMOTORSPORT (Dec 7, 2004)

A side view. The M3 looks like as it is red. However the real color is an INDIVIDUAL color "fashion red". 

BBS RX II 18" wheels shed with 255/35/18 S03s.....


----------



## DAMOTORSPORT (Dec 7, 2004)

A front view....
Now the grills are blackened.....


----------



## DAMOTORSPORT (Dec 7, 2004)

Ball bearing Garrett GT42/45 sitting ontop of the 17" M Contour wheel.
A small turbocharger.....


----------



## DAMOTORSPORT (Dec 7, 2004)

Engine bay closeup picture


----------



## DAMOTORSPORT (Dec 7, 2004)

Another engine bay picture


----------



## DAMOTORSPORT (Dec 7, 2004)

BBS RX II 18" wheels
AP Racing 330*28 mm/ 4 pot calipers


----------



## DAMOTORSPORT (Dec 7, 2004)

Forgot to attach the wheels and brakes


----------



## DAMOTORSPORT (Dec 7, 2004)

Another photo of the brakes and wheels


----------



## DAMOTORSPORT (Dec 7, 2004)

Real cold air intake: left fog light is removed and the air filter gets freshhh air...


----------



## DAMOTORSPORT (Dec 7, 2004)

Custom made intake manifold, note the nitrous oxide jet instalaltion points covered with screws for now. N2O will be used later on...

And custom made fuel injector rail....


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

DAMOTORSPORT said:


> Proud to share the photos of the 1.000+ horse power M3 with you...
> 
> European version M3 3,2L turbocharged by DA Motorsport
> 
> Mert


Would that make this faster than the Supercars, even possibly the fastest car in the world ?


----------



## ezsce46 (Mar 7, 2002)

flashinthepan said:


> Would that make this faster than the Supercars, even possibly the fastest car in the world ?


Depends on the rear tire grips, hope the rears are little wider than 255.


----------



## j2 (Jun 13, 2003)

DAMOTORSPORT said:


> Another engine bay picture


The turbine housing looks VERY close to the intake manifold there, and I don't see any heat sheilding.


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

justinu said:


> The turbine housing looks VERY close to the intake manifold there, and I don't see any heat sheilding.


Maybe Frankencar is actually a rolling bomb !


----------



## DAMOTORSPORT (Dec 7, 2004)

Justinu,

The intake manifold is ceramic coated from the inside.


----------



## dawgbone (Nov 19, 2004)

Hope everything behind that motor is bullet-proof...Wheel hop at 80 mph in third gear would be nasty(burning out)...I'm concerned about the placement of the turbine too...Depending on your routing, it would seem to inspire severe lag...Handy work on the manifold though...


----------



## Mpire (Mar 28, 2003)

Notice that isnt a US motor.


----------



## DAMOTORSPORT (Dec 7, 2004)

The turbocharger was so big that we cannot install it on the right side of the engine. 

Yes, this is a Euro M3 3,2L engine with the code S50B32.

Mert


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2004)

How long did your project take? What PSi are you pushing? Can We get a bigger picture of the engine bay? And btw GREAT JOB! :thumbup:


----------



## DAMOTORSPORT (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanx for the compliment

It took less than two years where we have tested 8 different turbochargers.

There are photos with very high resolution but I have to zip them.

Do you have any mods on your S2K?

MERT


----------



## Smoltz (Oct 26, 2004)

Have you guys worked at all with the S54 as far as Turbo goes?

Thanks,
Adam


----------



## cactus euro (Dec 13, 2004)

Hey Guys. I visited Mert about two weeks ago. He took me for a ride on the Istanbul highway in his monster car, I almost shat my pants.
His car is CRAZY fast, didn't notice a lot of turbo lag but we barely managed to hit 4th gear because of traffic. I didn't get a chance to glance at the boost gauge as I was too busy screaming inside, but thank God for those AP brakes. Those brakes are worth every penny.
I'll have to visit a cardiolgist to get a clean bill of health before I set foot in Mert's M3 again!


----------

